# Welcome to the new Disney - DVC forum on TUG!



## TUGBrian

This forum was created due to overwhelming requests to add a DVC specific forum on TUG.

It is available via link on the main TUGBBS forum page just below the "all other timeshare systems" link...and also from the forum jump menu in the blue bar at the top of the TUGBBS.

It will also be visible from inside the "all other timeshare systems" at the very top for easy reference.

This will be the first "test" of the new forum organization system and we hope it is tremendously successful.

Welcome DVC'ers! :whoopie:


----------



## linsj

The big problem with a subforum like this is that the last post here is what shows up on the forum page, so you can't see if the main forum has new posts without clicking through.


----------



## icydog

I looked at the other hotel owned resort forums and the content is not about "h_ow to exchange into them"_. Unfortunately that is all this forum has become. I personally think all these posts belong on the exchange forum.  All the regular Disney Vacation Club owners have abandoned the board.   Perhaps you noticed.  Can we get it back to being an information source for DVC owners ?


----------



## jdunn1

TUG exists to help people with exchanging.  This is NOT the place to post if all you want to do is talk about how much you love your resort.  Tuggers like to trade and so the conversations on this site reflect just that, trading.

You need to be on disboards.  That is where you will find all the flowery conversations you want about DVC and any talk about outsiders wanting to trade in via RCI is met with much hostility.  I do not think many people make the mistake of posting about trading into DVC on the disboards but if they do, it's probably not something they do twice.  Pixie dust only goes so far on the disboards.

I like disboards, do not get me wrong but that place is basically a place where dvc owners post love notes to Disney and each other.  Fun to read, especially if you can do so with a good spirit toward the obsessed people who post on disboards.  

And most of the talk on the Marriott board is about trading and/or buying the cheapest week to trade into the nicer resorts.  Honestly, TUG is about helping people get the most value out of their timeshare ownership.  Trading is how people get that value.




icydog said:


> I looked at the other hotel owned resort forums and the content is not about "h_ow to exchange into them"_. Unfortunately that is all this forum has become. I personally think all these posts belong on the exchange forum.  All the regular Disney Vacation Club owners have abandoned the board.   Perhaps you noticed.  Can we get it back to being an information source for DVC owners ?


----------



## bnoble

Well, Marylyn has never been fond of exchangers, particularly those in RCI.  And, she has expressed that attitude on disboards.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29017306&postcount=80


----------



## DeniseM

icydog said:


> I looked at the other hotel owned resort forums and the content is not about "h_ow to exchange into them"_. Unfortunately that is all this forum has become. I personally think all these posts belong on the exchange forum.  All the regular Disney Vacation Club owners have abandoned the board.   Perhaps you noticed.  Can we get it back to being an information source for DVC owners ?



On the contrary, there is a lot of discussion on the the other forums about exchanging - especially the Starwood forum.  If it doesn't interest you, just skip those posts.


----------

